# Need a dog run



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

What size should I get for a full grown Chessie? Rescued a 18-24 month old Chesapeake yesterday and pick her up Tuesday. Need to put up a dog run/pen in the back yard for her. Sweet as can be and fetches despite never being trained.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

In my opinion the whole back yard. But then that is just me, I hate seeing dogs cooped up all day. But for a actual run I would say nothing smaller than 5'x20'. You have to figure that some of that space is going to be taken up with the shelter or dog house inside the run.


----------



## oneezreiter (Mar 28, 2016)

I guess it depends on your intentions. Are you using it so she has more room during the day when you are not around or as her main living area? How over the top do you want to go with it? Are you going to pour a slab and put the fence in the cement or just put up a fence? I know a guy that poured a slab with a wash out that went into a separate septic system for his dog run. If it is just so she can hang out during the day and be outside while you are away then 5x15-20.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

It will be her primary residence until we get the back yard fenced in later this summer. She will be taken out at least twice a day to exercise


----------



## oneezreiter (Mar 28, 2016)

Then I would do at least 5x20. Try to figure out a way to keep her from just wearing down the grass into mud, It is a lot easier to enjoy a companion when they are clean. Do you know if she digs? if she does you will need to consider that in the construction.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

oneezreiter said:


> Then I would do at least 5x20. Try to figure out a way to keep her from just wearing down the grass into mud, It is a lot easier to enjoy a companion when they are clean. Do you know if she digs? if she does you will need to consider that in the construction.


She is not a digger. The folks who fostered her have said she hasn't dug anything at all in the nearly 3 weeks they've had her.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Build it with the idea that it will be there fairly permanently. I say this
because you will want to keep her in there even after you have your back yard fenced.
Both my hunting boys are house dogs except while I am at work- I have a 16 x 24 plit to 2 8 x 24 runs8ft covered on concrete and 16ft into the pasture. It's in a fenced in back yard- But your dog will rest and sleep better if it has less distractions that a whole yard will give. If your dog isn't a climber that cattle panel is pretty easy work with and cheap


----------

